# impossible de supprimer les appels récents



## ctg8510 (11 Octobre 2019)

comment faire svp pour supprimer les appels récents sur l’application Téléphone de mon Apple Watch (sachant que je les ai supprimés de mon iPhone) ? merci de votre aide.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour 
Ils vont ce supprimer seuls


----------

